
Older adults can boost longevity 'with just a little exercise' - fauigerzigerk
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/aug/21/older-adults-can-boost-longevity-with-just-a-little-exercise
======
fauigerzigerk
Here's the study:

[https://www.bmj.com/content/366/bmj.l4570](https://www.bmj.com/content/366/bmj.l4570)

